# Has grout sealing become a non issue with new grout technology



## gowings (Nov 10, 2013)

I was curious with the new grout technology in the last 2 or 3 years if grout sealing has become a non issue.
Had a client asked about it. I mainly use Ultracolor Plus FA 
I realize the epoxy grouts are a huge advantage. But how about the cementatious grouts on the market.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

We don't seal the grouts we use that say no sealing required.

Never used Ultracolor.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> We don't seal the grouts we use that say no sealing required.
> 
> Never used Ultracolor.


Same here

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

No longer seal the grout either.

Tom


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

How many still prefer cementious grout over epoxy or urethane?


----------



## onmywayup (Aug 18, 2012)

I made a big mistake with epoxy grout years ago and have been scared of it ever since, but I think this urethane pre-mixed stuff is a miracle of chemistry and it's basically all we use.

I know it's pricey, but it's an easy sell to the homeowner, and I just build the cost into the job like everything else. It's an oddly satisfying pleasure to get a tile job done, come back the next day, and just be able to open the container and go, without having to get out a drill, a bucket, etc. Etc. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

overanalyze said:


> How many still prefer cementious grout over epoxy or urethane?


After exclusively using QL2 urethane for the last 3 or 4 years, they were out of stock on a color I needed and they sold me on Ardex FL. I had forgotten just how fast and easy cementious grout is, although FL is exceptionally easy.


----------



## Peter_C (Nov 26, 2014)

Those that hate working with Epoxy, probably aren't using a kitchen scale and breaking them down into smaller mixes. Even at 1/4 mixes it is a workout to get it done single handed. 

With modern grouts there is no reason to seal them.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

I only use Power Grout on my jobs


----------



## mstrat (Jul 10, 2013)

Reading this I'm thinking I need to look into some other grout options...


----------

